# Tinea Versicolor



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

I've had tinea veriscolor for some time but in the last few weeks it has begun to spread across my back and abdomen (normally it just sits on the sides of my breasts). Daktarin Gold was very good at keeping it at bay or at least minimising the patches from spreading and keep the skin from flaking. I haven't used anything since our last attempt and since finding out that I'm pregnant as I don't know what is safe to use. My GP is absolutely no help, I'm afraid. What would be the best solution? Not to use anything or is Dakatarin Gold still fine to use?

Thanks for your help!


----------

